# Help ID please



## Luhann (Jun 13, 2020)

Good day All,

Bought this simply labelled Copadichromis.

Can anyone please advise on the specific species. Owner said it was a Borleyi, looks more like azureus to me?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Sciaenochromis fryeri, often called Electric Blue Hap or Ahli.

Definitely not Borleyi. Could still be a hybrid, but Fryeri traits are definitely there.
I've always seen that where some people make up names and don't really care if it's right... why can't people just admit they are not sure?


----------



## Luhann (Jun 13, 2020)

Thought I'd take another couple of pics under light.

The gold dusting on head and in fins ate throwing me off, does not resemble Fryeri.

Have I bought myself a hybrid again


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Suppose Fryeri hybrid would be the best name. Not a pure Azureus at all, body and head way off. Do you see any pattern under the color other than the vertical bars? The dull yellow spots will probably be obscured as the blue intensifies, pretty normal for some Fryeri and Azureus too.

As for the yellowish forehead? Some Lithobates have a yellow blaze, but I wouldn't think he is a Zimbabwe Lithobates.


----------



## Luhann (Jun 13, 2020)

Not seeing any pattern other than the bars.

It has the yellow forehead and along the edge of the fins as well as the yellow spots. It also has a yellow line between its eyes.

Thanks for the help anyways.


----------

